# Problem mit Umlauten

## ayin

Hallo!

Ich habe schon wieder mal ein kleines Problem mit der deutschen Lokalisierung. Ich bin ganz genau vorgegangen wie in diesem How To sowie diesem hier

Jetzt ist folgendes Problem: Ich hab zwar annähernd eine deutsche Tastatur, nur zeugt er keine Umlaute an. Sprich alle Tasten funktionieren richtig, blos wenn ich "ö" drücke bekomme ich ein [ und bei ä bekomme ich ein ].

Wie komme ich zu meinen Umlauten?

meine /etc/locale.gen

```
de_DE ISO-8859-1 

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

meine /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16" 

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

meine /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

Ich hab jetzt echt keine Ahnung, warum die Umlaute nicht angezeigt werden.

----------

## Knieper

 *ayin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> meine /etc/locale.gen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kein utf8. (rc-conf -> unicode="no" gesetzt?)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
> ```
> ...

 

Also doch utf8?

Ein wenig inkonsistent. Nochmal den i18n-Guide lesen.

----------

## frank_tireur

Hallo

Welchen zeichensatz möchtest du jetzt verwenden? utf-8 oder ISO-8859-15? den ersten link, den du gepostet hast,  ist eine anleitung für umstellung auf utf8, das andere HowTo verwendet eben den ISO Zeichensatz. Wenn du denn ISO-Zeichensatz verwenden willst (was ich annehme anhand deiner locale.gen), dann kommetier in der /etc/conf.d/consolefont die zeile consoletranslation aus.

Gruß Frank

----------

## ayin

Es is zum verzeweifeln, egal was ich versuche es will und will keine Umlaute. 

Egal ob ich auf UTF8 oder ISO-8859 umstelle, es ändert sich nichts am Tastaturlayout. Habt ihr vielleicht sonst eine Idee?

----------

## musv

 *ayin wrote:*   

> Ich hab zwar annähernd eine deutsche Tastatur, nur zeugt er keine Umlaute an. Sprich alle Tasten funktionieren richtig, blos wenn ich "ö" drücke bekomme ich ein [ und bei ä bekomme ich ein ].
> 
> Wie komme ich zu meinen Umlauten?
> 
> 

 

Also wenn ich jetzt ganz grob einen Blick auf meine Tastatur werfe und da das ö und ä sehe, und bei Dir an dieser Stelle ein [ und ] erscheint, dann kommt mir da irgendwie ganz schnell der Gedanke, daß das gar nicht an UTF oder iso liegen kann, sondern daß nur nur irgendwie ein "anderes" Tastaturlayout erwischt haben mußt.

Ok, gehen wir mal der Reihe nach durch (für ISO):

/etc/locale.gen und /etc/conf.d/keymaps sehen gut aus

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

Setz mal bei Dir den Kommentar vor zweiteres

Was kommt bei Dir, wenn du locale eingibst? Sollte sowas sein in der Art:

```

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

```

Wenn nicht, dann das in /etc/env.d/02locales ändern:

```

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

GDM_LANG="de_DE@euro"

```

Falls du irgendwas geändert hast, führ mal ein env-update aus, das hat bei mir schon manchmal Wunder gewirkt. (Danach keymaps + consolefont restarten -> siehe unten)

Ansonsten:

Sind keymaps + consolefonts gestartet?

```

/etc/init.d/keymaps status

/etc/init.d/consolefont status

```

----------

## Knieper

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro.ISO-8859-15"

```

/etc/locale.gen

```

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_GB ISO-8859-1

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

/etc/rc.conf

```

UNICODE="no"

```

Hilfreich waere es evtl. auch den Typ Deiner Tastatur zu kennen.

----------

## ayin

```
#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

Das hab ich jetzt auch gesetzt

ein locale | grep -i LC_ liefert mir überall

LC_xxxx="de_DE.utf8"

meine /etc/env.d/02locale sieht momentan so aus:

```
LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"
```

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten:
> 
> Sind keymaps + consolefonts gestartet? 

 

Ja, sind beide gestartet

Ok, das heisst also, ich hab eine Mischung aus ISO-8859 und UTF, Peinlich  :Sad: 

also ich stelle mal um auf ISO-8859-1 und schaue was passiert:

Also alles umgestellt, ein env-update; source /etc/profile gemacht, zur Sicherheit ein reboot. Und was kommt als Ergebnis? Es hat sich nichts geändert  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hilfreich waere es evtl. auch den Typ Deiner Tastatur zu kennen.

 

Das ist ein Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 1.0A

Edit: Ich hab gerade was entdeckt in meiner /etc/rc.conf

```
KEYMAP="de"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

EXTENDED_KEYMAP="windowkeys"
```

Hats vielleicht damit was zu tun?

----------

## ayin

Habt ihr denn keine Idee mehr, warum meine Umlaute nicht gehen?

----------

## a.forlorn

Wo denn? In der Konsole oder in Gnome/KDE ?

----------

## ayin

Ich habs weder in der Konsole noch in der KDE. In der KDE kann ich aber damit leben, ich bräuchte es wirklich nur dringend in der Konsole.

----------

## ayin

Tja, leider konnte ich das Problem noch immer nicht lösen. Wisst ihr, warum Gentoo meine Tasten Ö Ä und Ü nicht mag? Alles andere geht ja wunderbar. Bis auf diese drei Tasten. Das ist im deutschsprachigen Raum extrem lästig.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi ayin,

ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das du das Englische Tastatur-Layout irgendwo aktiviert hast...

Funktioniert wirklich alles bis auf Ä Ö Ü ? Gehen auch / ß und die Zeichen über den Zahlen 

```
1234567890ß

!"§$%&/()=?
```

ohne probleme?

Evt. hast du bei KDE oder Gnome ja eine anders Keyboard-Layout aktiviert. Oder in der

Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf deine Tastatur falsch eingestellt.

Vielleicht postest du einfach mal den Keyboard-Abschnitt.

So schaut meiner aus:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoftpro"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection 
```

Probier auch noch mal die Einstellungen durch, welche Knieper eben empfohlen hat!

Viel Erfolg bei der Ursachenforschung!

----------

## ayin

Ich habe alle Einstellungen so wie Knieper es gesagt hat. das geht konform

Die Tastenzeigt er mir so an:

```

1234567890\

!"§$%&/()=?

```

Bei /etc/X11/xorg.conf steht folgendes:

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier "Keyboard0"

  Driver "kbd"

  Option "Xkblayout" "de"

  Option "CoreKeyboard"

  Option "Xkbrules" "xorg"

  Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

  Option "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

  Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

  EndSection

```

----------

## nikaya

```
 Option "XkbModel" "pc104"
```

Versuche es mal mit "pc105".

----------

## ayin

Danke für deinen Tipp, aber ich bräuchte eigenhtlich viel dringender eine Lösung für die Konsole.

----------

